# WUSV World Championship Protection and Obedience



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

Travis Foster and Vongalanberg Kai Kkl. 1 IPO 3 AD - The first and only British Dog and Trainer to get into the Top 40 at the World Championships with an unprecedented overall 7th place finish.

Protection 93





Obedience 91





We were aiming to get 270 points, more than any british dog had achieved before. In the end we smashed that with 283 points (A. 99 B. 91 C. 93).

I always believed that we could make the top 10, though! :blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Loved the courage test....I remember reading the tracking conditions were challenging....congrats to your father on the excellent score!
Is Kai from his breeding?


----------



## Vislor (Nov 19, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Loved the courage test....I remember reading the tracking conditions were challenging....congrats to your father on the excellent score!
> Is Kai from his breeding?


No he was bred by a guy called Pramjit Bhambra who supplies prison/police/security dogs as well as dogs for IPO.

The father of Kai is from the Tiekerhook kennels.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice-I just watched the obedience


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

I remember watching this dog. Very nice! onyx'girl, the tracking was actually INCREDIBLE. I have never seen tracking like that in my entire life. Some people did have more difficulty as some of the tracks were on a hill. But the actual field conditions were simply amazing...extremely green, perfect length, damp, lush, with softer brown dirt underneath.


----------

